# hat -cap embroidery



## LoneStarBrand (Feb 3, 2007)

i want to add hat line along with my apparels, and am looking to have my logo stiched on them... 

will this require a a speacial unit or can use one simular to "Singer" qauntum futura??

thanks in advance


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Hats need a special hoop to hold the hat while sewing. I don't know if you will be happy with the results of the home machine. 

I suggest you look for a embroidery contractor to sew the hats for you.


----------



## LoneStarBrand (Feb 3, 2007)

i have seen the hoops, did not know if they attach to the model that i notated. 

Is there a comparison of the two, can someone post if they have done this vs. had them made..


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I do hats on my machines, the attachment cost $1400. You get what you pay for though.


----------

